

The Referendum - bdr
http://happydays.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/17/the-referendum/

======
keeptrying
LOL.

I was just thinking about this today. In the end I dont think it matters which
path you take as long as you were happy to take it at the time and you dont
have any regrets. Everyone is different and everyone will have different
wants. I'm 31 and single and I can feel this disconnect between my married
friends (with kids) and I.

~~~
wallflower
Agreed. I feel way behind in some respect when I compare myself to women
around my age. Almost all my college friends are have two kids or are
expecting their second. Almost all my real female friends are single.

However, I'm fairly certain my drive is to create something that melds
technology and art that people enjoy using.

If you have not yet seen this - this is very inspirational:

Ira Glass:

"Don't quit even when you know your stuff sucks".

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hidvElQ0xE>

~~~
alecco
Thank you!

------
hegemonicon
Though the source escapes me, the best advice I've come across for avoiding
this (and for living your life in general) was to the effect of "construct
your life to fit you so perfectly that it's utterly incomparable with anyone
elses."

